

NoSQL Berlin Videos Posted - janl
http://nosqlberlin.de/

======
gtani
here's some writeups

[http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Happenings-NoSQL-
Confe...](http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Happenings-NoSQL-Conference-
Berlin-843597.html)

[http://blog.isabel-drost.de/index.php/archives/99/nosql-
berl...](http://blog.isabel-drost.de/index.php/archives/99/nosql-berlin-
meetup)

[http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/NoSQL-Konferenz-in-
Berlin-8...](http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/NoSQL-Konferenz-in-
Berlin-838943.html)

